# Cut Down Olt duck call



## DeweyDuck (Feb 7, 2010)

What are the key signs of a genuine cut down Olt call; hard rubber, keyhole, appearance, logo, just what am I looking for? Is anybody still using one as their primary call? There are some on ebay from $60 to $100 but I don't know how to identify the real deal.


----------



## greenhead84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hard Rubber insert, keyhole is the original...  People cut their own versions though...


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 8, 2010)

why are these so sought after?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 8, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> why are these so sought after?



Raspy & Loud good for timber hunting,link to old but good thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=384959&highlight=cut+down+olt


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, but does anyone know the web site for Kirk MccCollough who now makes his own cut down calls?


----------



## Nitro (Feb 8, 2010)

http://s1.webstarts.com/KirkMcCullough/index.html

Up to $235.00 now.......


----------



## dognducks (Feb 8, 2010)

Nitro said:


> http://s1.webstarts.com/KirkMcCullough/index.html
> 
> Up to $235.00 now.......



Holy smokes. I saw him at the ramp a few weeks back and told him  I was going to buy one but i'm not going to pay that much. I wish i would've ordered one when they were 125


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Feb 9, 2010)

dognducks said:


> Holy smokes. I saw him at the ramp a few weeks back and told him  I was going to buy one but i'm not going to pay that much. I wish i would've ordered one when they were 125




What ramp did you see him at?


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 9, 2010)

Nitro said:


> http://s1.webstarts.com/KirkMcCullough/index.html
> 
> Up to $235.00 now.......



Wow, guess I'll need to win the lottery. I do know a guy who has a box of the original calls, maybe I'll go wash his car! hehe


----------

